# New cool



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Pics if the new coop, hold ten to twelve chickens


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice !


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Amazing! How much did it cost, because mine is getting old, and I might need a new one. Thanks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice! I've been eyeing them but I don't have the funds. Congrats to you! Hope you can keep your flock to 12. (Chicken math.)


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Very nice! I've been eyeing them but I don't have the funds. Congrats to you! Hope you can keep your flock to 12. (Chicken math.)


My wife is real good at chicken math...me on the other hand ...4+6+4+11+3=12 chickens....yup i haz 12 ...oh wait forgot the wyndotts...+2 =12 yup still 12


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

RiverOtter54 said:


> My wife is real good at chicken math...me on the other hand ...4+6+4+11+3=12 chickens....yup i haz 12 ...oh wait forgot the wyndotts...+2 =12 yup still 12


Halarious!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Well done! Did you use plans?


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Around $900 from Tucker's coops in Phoenixville Pa


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They run 1200 to 1500 around here.


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice Coop!

Too funny AlexTS113 !!!! I count like that too. When I talked the wife into chickens she said 6 would be fine. So I went to TSC and brought home 8. Then went to local feed store and got 6 then went back and got 5. so 6 turned into 19.  I couldn't stop


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken math! Oh no! I said 6 and I'm prolly gonna have about 30 when all is said and done. Lol


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I think there should be a (stop buying peeps hot line)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Lol. Hahaha. Yeah! Good idea!


----------



## RiverOtter54 (Feb 7, 2013)

KeyMan said:


> I think there should be a (stop buying peeps hot line)


Or a peeps anonymous...hello im riverotter and im a peepaholic...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm Pinkter and I'm a peepaholic. Wow I feel better. They say admitting it is the first step!


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

I think your road to recovery is still a long and winding one!  FUNNY!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm not sure you can really cure this disease. It takes over the mind and is stronger than any drug. They always warn about the addiction of cigarrettes and drugs but they never warn about chick addiction. These little buggers really need to come with a warning label stuck on those cute fuzzy butts! Warning - I may cause insane addiction - I have the potential take over your life!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think it's the addition to happiness.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm so glad I'm not the only chicken addict! My friends think my husband and I are crazy.


----------



## KeyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

My wife and our mom's think alien's have taken over my brain LOL


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

One of my students calls me crazy chicken lady.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What grade do you teach?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Austin said:


> What grade do you teach?


I teach 6-8 special education. Heaven help me!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Thos ewere the good years for me. It wasn't till high school the full blown smart mouth in me made it's way out.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hard to believe you have a smart mouth. You come across so timid.


----------

